# Age to start IPSC



## Lisa (Jan 13, 2008)

My youngest daughter really wants to start in handgun competitions.  We are limited as to what kind of competitions there are around here.  First, of course, we would be getting her to the range and teaching her how to better shoot a handgun, etc., but she has a very strong competitive streak in her and I know competing would be something that she would want to do to keep her interest.

Right now, Cowboy action shooting is big here, however, she really isn't about to start dressing up, etc.

We have a pretty strong IPSC group as well.  She is almost 14.  Is that a little too young?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 13, 2008)

Not too young at all.  It's been years since I've been involved with them, but if I remember correctly, they do have a junior division.  I'm sure others here who are currently more involved in the shooting sports will be able to answer you more definitely.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 13, 2008)

14 isn't too young at all, since girls are closer to being more physically mature than boys are, at that age.  

As long as your shooting club allows people of her age to shoot, there shouldn't be a problem at all.  

Just remember to tell her to take her time, and make each shot count.  Speed will come naturally on its own.


----------



## jamz (Jan 13, 2008)

There are always a few young ones around at our IDPA matches, I believe they let them start competing at age 13.

As always, it depends on the maturity level and aptitude of the given child.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 13, 2008)

She has been around firearms her entire life.  Mostly rifles, just a little exposure to hand guns.  We are doing a introduction type of night at the local gun club for our Novice shooters this coming week.  There they will be exposed to a variety of firearms including handguns.  My daughter helps coach the Novice program and will have a chance to shoot them then.  I have a feeling she will be begging Daddy even more after that night.

I also found this organization here in Winnipeg and am thinking of checking it out.

http://mdpl.ca/


----------

